# Lekarze > Forum stomatologiczne >  Leczenie paradontozy

## witold

Witam.
Nigdy nie narzekałem na uzębienie, zawsze dbałem o moje uzębienie. Kilka dni temu postanowiłem zjeść jabłko , było ono dość twarde. Po chwili jedzenia zobaczyłem ,że na ogryzku jest jakby krew, początkowo myślałem ,że przygryzłem język ale później idąc do łazienki zobaczyłem ,że jest to krew z dziąseł. 
Czy to początek paradontozy??

----------

